# WTF is going on here?!!!!?



## Cobra Strike (Jun 29, 2012)

So I just lost a bar below my name and noticed that Im not the only one. I checked my rep points and they dropped by a hundred. Im guessing that we took the like/thanks points away?

Either way if you dont get points for the likes or thanks then they should just be removed as they are way easier to click then the reputation icon. Or maybe remove the rep icon and just use like and thanks for reputation.

Whatever the case may be, everyone here knows that those bars equal your dick size and now I have an even smaller penis then before..and it was pretty dam small before!!!!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 29, 2012)

ok so I just got a notification that I had a post that was liked and now my points went up by one point...im really confused to how this point system is working lol


----------



## JOMO (Jun 29, 2012)

Im thinking something happened when the site was down the last time. People lost post counts, etc also! I think I was up to three green bars now that I think of it. WE MUST CORRECT THIS....


----------



## Jada (Jun 29, 2012)

cobra strike said:


> so i just lost a bar below my name and noticed that im not the only one. I checked my rep points and they dropped by a hundred. Im guessing that we took the like/thanks points away?
> 
> Either way if you dont get points for the likes or thanks then they should just be removed as they are way easier to click then the reputation icon. Or maybe remove the rep icon and just use like and thanks for reputation.
> 
> *whatever the case may be, everyone here knows that those bars equal your dick size and now i have an even smaller penis then before..and it was pretty dam small before!!!!*



lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 29, 2012)

you guys are way too much into this ...lmao


----------



## Zeek (Jun 29, 2012)

POB will be on later and be better able to explain the things they are doing or have done in relation to that. When it comes to that stuff i don't really pay attention to what they are doing with it although I do see the value of a good rep system!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 29, 2012)

Hmm when we did the update we lost a bunch of posts.  That was prob it.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 29, 2012)

No because the bars were fine yesterday or the day before when I last looked and now they are gone. but pob has 3 bars now  hmmmm pob?? lol


----------



## JOMO (Jun 29, 2012)

Jenner said:


> you guys are way too much into this ...lmao



Haha, I never had more than one bar!


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 29, 2012)

Ya my 5 rep bars got deleted... Lol this reminds me of my WOW days...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 29, 2012)

There was an issue with the like mod when we created the vet status. Custom mods will bring some bugs here and there...

We'll look into a fix but don't hold your breath


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 29, 2012)

I agree with Cobra on dick size here! This is not a laughing matter. I don't have any to spare!! LOL! ;0


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 29, 2012)

You shouldn't be worried about points and reps!

Just post away and you being you is the best rep for you not a point system.

There are a lot of boards with stupid people with highly rated rep's and points, your posts speak for themselves and is how one's rep should be validated not by a system a bandwagon can raise up on stupid posts.

None of this is refereed to you but I like how Iron Addict's does it and that is if your verified you can teach and if not you must shut up and learn but then there is Bodybuilding,com full of nimrods with outstanding points and reps WITH NO KNOWLEDGE.

Example is how is one to teach others to get strong when they barely pull 315, squat 225 and bench 175 lol, but as you know they are out there and some collecting money doing so.


----------



## beasto (Jun 29, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> You shouldn't be worried about points and reps!
> 
> Just post away and you being you is the best rep for you not a point system.
> 
> ...



I can agree with that SFG


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 30, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> You shouldn't be worried about points and reps!
> 
> Just post away and you being you is the best rep for you not a point system.
> 
> ...



Dead on. 

Cobra I had more rep points than you but would always be happy learning from you anyway...


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 30, 2012)

Boy glad I brought this guy. Lol.  Ya i brought him.  I'M his little prodigy.  I'm learning from him.  Taught me a lot.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol don't hate me cause my Dick is small...don't hate me cause my dick.is small...I think that's a song

Anyway, I was just bring up something I noticed cause I'm an observant little Fuk like that


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 30, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Lol don't hate me cause my Dick is small...don't hate me cause my dick.is small...I think that's a song
> 
> Anyway, I was just bring up something I noticed cause I'm an observant little Fuk like that


Well of it isn't it should be! A fucking curse us white boys have to deal with.  Lol


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 30, 2012)

Def a huge diffrent in the rep points system. If is not a life or dead situation but is good get everyones points back up.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 1, 2012)

Now your at the top Cobra!!! No one's rep can touch you! Lol


----------



## Georgia (Jul 1, 2012)

So how many mods did you give sexual favors to to get that rep


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 1, 2012)

Georgia said:


> So how many mods did you give sexual favors to to get that rep



Just one


----------



## Georgia (Jul 1, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just one



Hermannnnnnn! You got sum splainin ta do!!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 2, 2012)

bahahahhahhaha pob you are one funny ass dude!!! I am laughing my ass off!....was posting a welcome post on a newbs intro and hit the post reply button....seen that my rep bar had a massive f'kn erection and for a second I was thinking hey wtf is going on here???? lol Then I realized that Ive become a marter for the rep system. 

I Now have the biggest dick in the whole wide world....all of you should bow to my supreme rule _(evil laugh)_ ha ha haaaaaaaaa


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 2, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> bahahahhahhaha pob you are one funny ass dude!!! I am laughing my ass off!....was posting a welcome post on a newbs intro and hit the post reply button....seen that shit and for a second I was thinking hey wtf is going on here???? lol Then I realized that Ive become a marter for the rep system.
> 
> I Now have the biggest dick in the whole wide world....all of you should bow to my supreme rule _(evil laugh)_ ha ha haaaaaaaaa



Hey man, I'm here to serve


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 2, 2012)

all I can say is Fuck extenz...buy POB instead if you want some added growth and girth!

*advertisement:*

_..AND SHE SCREAMED 

"OOHHHHHHH,
P.....OHHHHHHH.....BEEEEEEEE!!!!!"_


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 2, 2012)

Funny shit bros! funny!


----------



## Malevolence (Jul 2, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> So I just lost a bar below my name and noticed that Im not the only one. I checked my rep points and they dropped by a hundred. Im guessing that we took the like/thanks points away?
> 
> Either way if you dont get points for the likes or thanks then they should just be removed as they are way easier to click then the reputation icon. Or maybe remove the rep icon and just use like and thanks for reputation.
> 
> Whatever the case may be, everyone here knows that those bars equal your dick size and now I have an even smaller penis then before..and it was pretty dam small before!!!!




Well your dick is the biggest in here so far at least your green one is


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 3, 2012)

Malevolence said:


> Well your dick is the biggest in here so far at least your green one is



You can call it the HULk


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 3, 2012)

At least I'm two.  It's small but everyone else is smaller.  Yeah boy!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 3, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> all I can say is Fuck extenz...buy POB instead if you want some added growth and girth!
> 
> *advertisement:*
> 
> ...



About the only time I'll ever get a woman to scream


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 3, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> About the only time I'll ever get a woman to scream



lol if a tree falls in the woods and no one is there to hear it, does it make a sound?

Hey pob...im likin this...I cant be a mod, I cant be a vet, but I can be a distributor of reputation points where it is earned...kinda like robin hood...ya im like robin hood giving reps to the deserving


----------



## Hurt (Jul 3, 2012)

Now if only rep actually mattered...


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 3, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Now if only rep actually mattered...



oh it fuckin matters hurt....its a pretty big deal!


----------



## Hurt (Jul 3, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> oh it fuckin matters hurt....its a pretty big deal!



Actually I'll take that back...it matters on a board that doesn't just hand it out.  If you have to actually earn rep, it has its place...so be a stingy fuck with that rep!!!


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 3, 2012)

Can I bitch out about it and get all my green dots too


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 3, 2012)

No your a vet!!! Doesn't sound good lol.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 3, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> No your a vet!!! Doesn't sound good lol.



OK( I will ern it


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 3, 2012)

Haha Damn straight biatch!!! Hear me roar.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 3, 2012)

I am going to get a Huge Green E-Dick. 

Hurt is just jealous Cobra!


----------

